# International Dog Show, coming to Allentown PA



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Has anyone here ever done this type of event?
International Dog Show Calendar

Reading thought the Title requirements. International Dog Show Calendar 

It sound interesting. I am thinking of entering Kelvin in ONE show (3-6 month Puppy) and if I like it, maybe try it again once he is an adult.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I do. They are fun, laid back, and supportive. In the grand scheme of things, I use them for practice as the titles you get really are not worth a lot. They are non-competative and I have never seen a judge withhold a titling score. All dogs that lack disqualifing faults show can an do win a title regardless of quality. Usually in on weekend sometime in a single day. I veiw them much as a match. Though, I thing group wins and BIS wins carry much more value as there can be some really nice dogs in the rare breeds that this is one of thier few allowed venues.

I say go and give it a try.


----------

